# Steve Jobs, Dead at 56



## ArcticKat (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs, a co-founder and former chief executive officer of Apple Inc. (AAPL), died today, the company said in a statement. He was 56.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ounder-former-chief-executive-dead-at-56.html


----------



## fast65 (Oct 5, 2011)

Huh, that's pretty crazy to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozenger19 (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't believe he's dead. With out him, I wouldn't have my iPhone. He was (and still is) an amazing man


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 6, 2011)

The day after they released the iPhone 4S? Coincidence? I think no.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 6, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> The day after they released the iPhone 4S? Coincidence? I think no.



Of course... he's testing the ability to upload to iCloud.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 6, 2011)

Note: This is NOT to turn into a debate about these... people... just wanted to point out how hypocritical this is.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 6, 2011)

I heard the circumstances surrounding his death are suspicious....they are currently looking for iWitnesses.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Note: This is NOT to turn into a debate about these... people... just wanted to point out how hypocritical this is.



Flat ridiculous.  I can't stand those people.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 6, 2011)

*My bro in law met him once.*

Jobs summoned him and his brother to the west coast from North Carolina, but did not furnish a ticket. Once there, Jobs ordered lunch for three, then ate the food (all of the food) with his back to the others, talking over his shoulder. Shades of Howard Hughes.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh well?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Oh well?



Geez Linuss, have a heart...but those were my initial thoughts as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Geez Linuss, have a heart...but those were my initial thoughts as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do have one.  Sucks when someone dies, especially at a young(ish) age.



Let's be honest here, he was a business man.  If Donald Trump died, would the world mourn the same?  Is this 'news worthy' to the point that they're making it?


----------



## fast65 (Oct 6, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I do have one.  Sucks when someone dies, especially at a young(ish) age.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, he was a business man.  If Donald Trump died, would the world mourn the same?  Is this 'news worthy' to the point that they're making it?



I was just kidding, way to make me feel like a jerk :'(

Eh, I know where you're coming from, the media seems to be overhyping it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidey (Oct 6, 2011)

I do not own any Apple products on purpose, but I've gotta admit the guy was brilliant. I think things would be pretty different if he hadn't started Apple (or gotten fired from Apple for that matter).


----------



## Hunter (Oct 7, 2011)

Brilliant people die all the time the only difference is that they're not all famous, unless his death affected you directly on a personal level (does not include people waiting for new iPhones iPads) why do you even care. I offer sympathy to his family and friends but for gods sake he was just a person.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Brilliant people die all the time the only difference is that they're not all famous, unless his death affected you directly on a personal level (does not include people waiting for new iPhones iPads) why do you even care. I offer sympathy to his family and friends but for gods sake he was just a person.



iAgree


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 7, 2011)

fast65 said:


> iAgree



Win


----------



## 281mustang (Oct 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I do have one.  Sucks when someone dies, especially at a young(ish) age.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, he was a business man.  If Donald Trump died, would the world mourn the same?  Is this 'news worthy' to the point that they're making it?


 His death isn't mourned because he was a business man, it is mourned because he was directly responsible for many of the inventions that we use everyday for our personal benefit. 

His contributions towards computers and Pixar are FAR more impressive and note-worthy than his contributions to the iPhone IMHO.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 7, 2011)

Sigh, guess no one liked my joke one page 1.     LOL!!!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 7, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Sigh, guess no one liked my joke one page 1.     LOL!!!



Don't get too upset, iLol'd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozenger19 (Oct 7, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Sigh, guess no one liked my joke one page 1.     LOL!!!



I liked the joke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 23, 2011)

http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/10oiuhfvojb23/event/index.html

Apple posted the Steve Jobs tribute they had at their Cupertino campus that closed Apple stores worldwide.


----------

